# RecipeDB - kegs aromatic pale ale (fat yak draft style )



## Vtchris2 (27/11/12)

kegs aromatic pale ale (fat yak draft style )  Ale - American Amber Ale  All Grain                      Brewer's Notes all pretty standard mash 65 for an hour then 72 for 20/30 mins , could benifit from more hops on day 3 or 5 of fermenting , maybe    Malt & Fermentables    % KG Fermentable      4.6 kg BB Ale Malt    1.3 kg Weyermann Munich I    0.66 kg Weyermann Pale Wheat       Hops    Time Grams Variety Form AA      23 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 0mins)    15 g Hallertauer Mittelfrueh (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 50mins)    15 g Saaz (Czech) (Pellet, 4.0AA%, 30mins)    15 g Styrian Goldings (Pellet, 5.4AA%, 30mins)         25L Batch Size    Brew Details   Original Gravity 1.062 (calc)   Final Gravity 1.02 (calc)   Bitterness 15.6 IBU   Efficiency 75%   Alcohol 5.44%   Colour 13 EBC   Batch Size 25L     Fermentation   Primary 7 days   Secondary 14 days   Conditioning 1 days


----------



## dkaos (27/11/12)

I'm no expert but I"m surprised not to see any Cascade or Amarillo in this? How close is it?


----------



## Guysmiley54 (27/11/12)

Cascade and Nelson in the original if I'm not mistaken...


----------



## twizt1d (27/11/12)

this was about as close as i got to fat yak on tap
its definately cascade and nelson though

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...amp;recipe=1510


----------

